# Carlos Mencia rips off Bill Cosby (Youtube linked)



## Thanos (Mar 21, 2007)

Music videos have come a long way. Punk rock hasn't.

I know Mencia has been accused of stealing before. I never liked him much, but you can get away with stealing jokes from guys who aren't as mainstream, like Joe Rogan. But now, an almost word for word plagiarism of Bill Cosby, and from one of his best and well liked stand up routines? "Himself" is one of the greatest stand up acts ever, which makes this even more of a shame. 

*I wasn't sure whether to post this here, or the NF Cafe.


----------



## Bender (Mar 21, 2007)

Nah, It's ok you put in the right spot.


It's like I,ve said before Mencia sucks. He stole from George Lopez and now his dumbass is stealing from a comical genius like Bill Cosby. Thank god he didn't steal Dave Chapelle's acts then I'd be pissed but right now  I'm not surprised from his recent acts.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Mar 21, 2007)

He's been accused of this before, by George Lopez and others, I believe.


----------



## Bender (Mar 21, 2007)

Carlos Mencia is a fat piece of shit who can't through a show without mentioning a joke by other people before It's not even funny.

He stole ideas from: 


Dave Chapelle
George Lopez
Bill Cosby 
Ari
and the fuckin list goes on and on

I,ve got a new name for Mencia from now on we call him Carlos Menstealia


----------



## Potentialflip (Mar 21, 2007)

I don't know why people like him. He is by no means original. His stereotypical jokes were funny at first but it totally sucks now. He just sucks period. This is the first I hear of this. I hope his reputation starts to go downhill.


----------



## Bear Walken (Mar 21, 2007)

One wonders how this guy continues to get stand up gigs  

I just wished someone had a camera on them when George Lopez choked the bitch  ...


----------



## Dirty Harry (Mar 21, 2007)

I can't understand people who choose to defend him by saying that his "delivery" was way better than those of the people he stole material from. All he does is yell a lot, and imitate retards


----------



## Robotkiller (Mar 21, 2007)

He's not even a mexican.

His name is fucking ned holness.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Mar 21, 2007)

Carlos Mencia is a piece of shit.


----------



## Purgatory (Mar 21, 2007)

This devil does not care one bit if he steals. It's only comedy. Hell, music has been taken from one band to another, and I do not see you vunerable humans complaining of such. As long as the man has jokes, he's inclined to having his own show, original or not.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Mar 22, 2007)

Carlos Mencia is a joke thief but it has brought some amusement. It was funny watching Joe Rogan go after Mencia on stage for stealing jokes.

do this to see how fast you can run


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 22, 2007)

Carlos has a lot of explaining to do.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 22, 2007)

This is nothing. Hell, Richard Pryor ripped off Bill Cosby early in his career.


----------



## Hell On Earth (Mar 22, 2007)

Paul Mooney wrote for Richard Pryor, there's songwriters that write for artists called ghost writers. Screenwriters right the script and actors make it come to life.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Mar 22, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> This devil does not care one bit if he steals. It's only comedy. Hell, music has been taken from one band to another, and I do not see you vunerable humans complaining of such. As long as the man has jokes, he's inclined to having his own show, original or not.



He does not have jokes, JOKES ARE FUNNY!


----------



## k-k-Kyle (Mar 22, 2007)

I never liked carlos mencia, mainly because he gets laughs by acting like a retard.


----------



## Thanos (Mar 22, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> This devil does not care one bit if he steals. It's only comedy. Hell, music has been taken from one band to another, and I do not see you vunerable humans complaining of such. As long as the man has jokes, he's inclined to having his own show, original or not.




When a band does a cover song, they must get the rights from the owners, otherwise they get in big trouble legally. Mencia has not gotten consent from any of the comedians from whom he has stolen material. A comedy routine is _every bit as hard to write and then present (which mencia can't do all that well)_ as a song. Especially considering the lyrics that pass off for pop music these days. Stand up comedy is much more difficult than it looks. Go to a local comedy club and talk to one of the acts, you will find out how much work goes into it. 

Stealing work from Bill Cosby and passing it off as your own is the comedy equivalent of playing stairway to heaven and then saying that you wrote it.


----------



## Bender (Mar 22, 2007)

Lord Yu said:


> This is nothing. Hell, Richard Pryor ripped off Bill Cosby early in his career.



What do you mean this is nothing? He stole a 13 minute comedy routine from George Lopez and not to mention Bill Cosby and others who are willing to kick his ass. Also just like Richard Pryor Paul Mooney has been writing for other comedians.


----------



## Nico (Mar 22, 2007)

The overrated adapt form the underrated.


----------



## Instant Karma (Mar 22, 2007)

A 13 min comedy routine?? Damn. Didn't know it was quite like_ that_. I did see the Joe Rogan vid. Why haven't they put him out there in public like on someone's show? 

And Paul Mooney is the shit.


----------



## Bender (Mar 22, 2007)

Jiraiya'sGirl83 said:


> A 13 min comedy routine?? Damn. Didn't know it was quite like_ that_. I did see the Joe Rogan vid. Why haven't they put him out there in public like on someone's show?



Because he's too busy with his show Fear factor


----------



## Thanos (Mar 22, 2007)

The pile of evidence against Mr. Mencia is getting bigger every day. 



This guy's ego knows no bounds.


----------

